# Mousie's Thread



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi everyone...

I'm tired of everyone else having their own threads that they started off.  So here's mine!  Let me tell ya, I can already predict that this thread is going to have huge success!

So first off, I would like to start off saying that I'm 23 years old, I graduated in 2003 with a BS in Computer Science, and I am currently going for my Masters degree in Computer, Information, and Networking Security.  In addition, I am starting my 4th year doing Network Support at a National Laboratory sponsored by the Department of Energy.  I am looking to end my coop agreement with the Lab so that I can begin my career and work full time.  If you have any information that will help me, please let me know ASAP!


----------



## LAM (Jun 1, 2004)

I would seriously think about what you are getting your Masters in...

I have a double Masters in Computer Science and Electronic Engineering and can't find a good job AND I have 15 years of experience in telecommunications,  data communications and security...



I hope you have a back-up plan because the IT field is super saturated with engineers even with advanced degrees..


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well the main problem is that computer jobs are being sent to other countries - for instance, India.  This is ridiculous.  There should be a law against taking away jobs from Americans in the United States.

Changes better be made, or else after I get my Masters, I'm going to end up going back to school for a degree in a completely different field.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I have a double Masters in Computer Science and Electronic Engineering and can't find a good job AND I have 15 years of experience in telecommunications, data communications and security...


Have you tried JT3 or Arcada?  My wife's a Quality Engineer at Arcada and it seems they're always looking for you computer geeks.


----------



## LAM (Jun 1, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Have you tried JT3 or Arcada? My wife's a Quality Engineer at Arcada and it seems they're always looking for you computer geeks.


they are like Nazi's at JT3, I'm looking for a caual work environment.

what do they do at Arcada ?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> what do they do at Arcada ?


It's a subsidiary of JT3.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Anyone know where to get Sugar Free Tang in bulk?


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I need to start whoring out my thread...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't think that I have enough drama in my life to be whoring my thread out.  I guess I can whore about school and work...but everything else is good.  How about I make up some drama?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, make drama lol, stories are always fun.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

one of your credentials you forgot to put is that you are MGs love counsel, that is full of drama!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL, so true!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

reply.....
reply.....
reply.....


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

See Sexual health ---> T or F thread.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I am MG's therapist...I provide her counseling service free-of-charge.  It was never official that I came into this position...I just kinda SLIPPED into this position.


----------



## austinite (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> So first off, I would like to start off saying that I'm 23 years old, I graduated in 2003 with a BS in Computer Science, and I am currently going for my Masters degree in Computer, Information, and Networking Security. In addition, I am starting my 4th year doing Network Support at a National Laboratory sponsored by the Department of Energy. I am looking to end my coop agreement with the Lab so that I can begin my career and work full time. If you have any information that will help me, please let me know ASAP!


USAJOBS.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, Its not like I came on and said Mousie, your my damn therapist! She just kinda started givin advice


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

yeah she's pushy that way..lol


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 1, 2004)

She isn't pushy..she pussy


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Uh babe...they were talkin about MG, not me.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, no I think he was talking about you...


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, okay...fine.  I may be pushy, but hey, I've got a pussy - that's a fact!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, I sure hope so, I would be worried if that was a guy giving all that sound advice...


----------



## mousie (Jun 4, 2004)

Has anyone missed me?!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

hullo


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 4, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Lol, I sure hope so, I would be worried if that was a guy giving all that sound advice...



Hey, wait a minute! What's wrong with fellahs giving sound advice? And don't say its improbable, cause it ain't   
Hey Mousie! You Post-Ho' all you want to, gal......and I'm glad to hear you have a pussy.....considering the user name and all. (More chicks here at IM need to remember that they have one as well.)


----------



## mousie (Jun 4, 2004)

I have missed everyone here.  Sorry, but I've been really busy with my school work.  I have finals next week...and I have even taken time off of both of my jobs.  And it doesn't help that my grandparents are in town this weekend.

But on a brighter note, I am happy to say that I ordered my first cycle - and it's 5mg tabs of BD var!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

juice head


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 4, 2004)

Finals.. two jobs, old people and you're gonna get drugged up.. Thats great Drama material. I suggest you complain and appologize more; Getting mad helps too. With my help we'll whore this thread in no time! But I want a 60/40 cut on the post count! 
Just remember: 
"It'sth not juicthe, it'sth a protien sthhake!"

 Gl with those finals.. now stop reading this and study slacker


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Finals.. two jobs, old people and you're gonna get drugged up.. Thats great Drama material. I suggest you complain and appologize more; Getting mad helps too. With my help we'll whore this thread in no time! But I want a 60/40 cut on the post count!
> Just remember:
> "It'sth not juicthe, it'sth a protien sthhake!"
> 
> Gl with those finals.. now stop reading this and study slacker


I don't plan on getting "drugged up" for a while.  What do I need to complain and apologize for?

Anyway, yes, I want to start whoring the crap out of my thread.  But this will have to be a 70/30 cut.  So if you want your share, you better start doing some d*** work around here!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2004)

DaMayor said:
			
		

> [... post deleted ... not important anyway]


Hi DM. Long time no see.     What have you been up to? So how many new posts were there when you logged in, about 1,000,000?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Anyway, yes, I want to start whoring the crap out of my thread.


Just get rock, randy and var in here and there will be so much whoring that you'll be lucky to get a post in.


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Well they better get their a**es in here!  I'm not worried about not getting a post in...I'm sure that I will.


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 5, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I don't plan on getting "drugged up" for a while. What do I need to complain and apologize for?
> 
> Anyway, yes, I want to start whoring the crap out of my thread. But this will have to be a 70/30 cut. So if you want your share, you better start doing some d*** work around here!


A few posts back you said you didnt have enough drama in your life to start whoring out this thread.. In my years(ok, Im 19.. so what) Ive noticed dramatic people tend to get upset, complain, then appologize.. seems like a good template to work from.
Also; we could just steal other thread topics to divert posts! 

.. 

Regan dies at 93.


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Okay, well I change that.  I have a ton of drama in my life.  Anyone care for me to share?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Sure, I am listenin


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Okay, well I'm losing my hair and I'm only 23.  Right now I'm trying to figure out why I'm losing it.

My dad has had kidney cancer twice now.  Back in 2000, he was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.  He's still going strong, but recently his health has declined...and I'm starting to worry.

I'm so sick of realizing that I graduated from college a year ago and still haven't found a REAL JOB.

I'm getting a skin biopsy done on June 18 to find out if I have some sort of skin cancer.

How's that to start?  Oh, and since 2002, I've packed on about 30 lbs.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Just get rock, randy and var in here and there will be so much whoring that you'll be lucky to get a post in.


here I come to save the day I heard you needed help whoring up this thread


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

Job for mousie helping the forum guys come up with creative poses to show off best muscles.
Mousie make them smile please.


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Uh...I'm supposed to do what?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

job for Mousie deliver this guy to my house. i have rest of pic if you need for identification purposes.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

Job for Mousie deliver this guy to my house. Just make sure he doesn't run into other guy.


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey - delete those guys from my thread!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

Job for Mousie...(.isn't it about time a thread ended up with hot guys instead of always girls?) deliver this guy to my house being very careful to avoid men in similar posts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

memo to mousie post 44 no longer needed bleh not so great


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

memo to mousie this 1 would be more than sufficient.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

Damn that pics resolution is messed up... wonder if I have the original somewhere... oh wait I look better in poor resolution!!

Hey Mousie wanna give me a ride to Maine??? Hand delivery me to RG69?? Careful package very fragile!!! LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

What r your measurements soldier. Chest n shoulders I mean?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> What r your measurements soldier. Chest n shoulders I mean?


First things.... I'm a Marine!! 

Not sure... think chest is only 42, maybe 43.... not a big guy  Shoulders haven't a clue..


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

HHmmm where did I put that tape... ? Looks friggin good to me.


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Well you better go get measuring!  Rockgazer wants to know


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

height n weight Mousie, I'll need that. Damn you are good at this already. Since this one turned out to be a Marine cancel the others and put a rush on this one.


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Okay...speedy delivery.  Where am I picking Pitboss up from?  And I'm delivering all the way to Maine?!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

california!!  lots of sun!!

5'9 currently 182lbs...by say Sept1 195lbs
waist..33


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

I have to drive/fly you across the entire United States?!  Geez...I hope rockgazer is paying for this.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I have to drive/fly you across the entire United States?! Geez...I hope rockgazer is paying for this.


Oh no worries... there are perks!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> memo to mousie this 1 would be more than sufficient.


Where did ya get the pic of this uglie fuqer? Geez, wtf is with that bum chin


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Where did ya get the pic of this uglie fuqer? Geez, wtf is with that bum chin


You want to get spanked don't you???? Keep it up little girl and Swat!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

HAHA, I want it, I sooo want it, give it to me big boy


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Guys, I think that I'm going to go cry and go to bed...adios.  Sorry, I'm just not in the greatest of moods.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Okey nites Mousie, remember, it can only get better  Always a light at the end of the tunnel, keep your chin up.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Guys, I think that I'm going to go cry and go to bed...adios. Sorry, I'm just not in the greatest of moods.


I saw your post... and I know there isn't much I can say to make thing better. I'm sorry I'm sure has been said so much it doesn't seem to mean much anymore.. but I truly am. I wish only the best for people and especially those that don't deserve less than the best that life has to offer. You are one of those people. Chin up. Be positive. Get through it!! I know you will. I know your Dad will too!! 

Hugs sweetie!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

I am off aswell guys, have a nice pornal nite PB and RG69


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I am off aswell guys, have a nice pornal nite PB and RG69


Night my sexy Jessica Rabbit!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

aaww I will post flowers in here for mousie later.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Delivery for Mousie.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Something for Mousie.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

for Mousie


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Aw, now that is definitely sweet.  It's nice to know that someone really cares.  :bounce:


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Now I'm trying to put 1 of my fav pics ever up for you but it's a webshot n my pc compressed .... it is so cute so check back in a while.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

to Mousie


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> But on a brighter note, I am happy to say that I ordered my first cycle - and it's 5mg tabs of BD var!!!


Once again I see how quickly people go from "OH MY GOD DONT DO ITTTTTT" to "here my my first cycle." 

Of course now you are going to grow a third breast and kill 50 people in a mass shooting spree, but you'll look like GI Jane doing it.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

I never said, "Oh my God don't do it."

And no, I'm not going to grow a third breast and kill people.  But I will look like GI Jane!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Babe, just stick with natural bodybuilding - that way I can live if you were to ever have roid rage!


No, but you like others believed in bullcrap mythology.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

I guess you missed my humor.  I was just joking around.  I do however believe in getting addicted to steroids and I do not want that to happen to my boyfriend - let alone anyone.

Change the subject please...


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Would someone just like to lop my head off?  I have a headache that keeps coming back.  I just want to completely get rid of it.  hahaha


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Would someone just like to lop my head off?


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes!  We have a volunteer!


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

I would but I think trojanman would get mad at me


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Eh, I'm sure he wouldn't get mad.  In fact, I'm sure that he would be begging to get in line in front of you to lop my head off.


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

no....not Trojanman. He seems like a real nice guy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

have you suddenly given up caffine? had anything w red dye? chocolate causes headaches in some people, I don't really know what the cycle stuff you mentioned is but maybe that? whatever it is a good workout might ease the pain ....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

c'mon girl beat that headache


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

Doesn't your LTF gym do massages, That might help.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh I see


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm not sure what it is...

TrojanMan is a nice guy?...well...I guess most of the time...


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

...but he still secretly wants to lop my head off...


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

How'd you know that I work out there?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

can you describe the pain? Is it like this?


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

no...more like this...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

damn !!!!!!!


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, I guess I should stop banging my head on the wall - let alone a brick wall!!!


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> How'd you know that I work out there?


Well....Because i have been stalking you.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

I doubt that.


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

Actualy i got it from trojanman,and since you are a couple i figured you both work out there. Btw thats where i workout at here in Phoenix.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah...you're right.  But he still wants to lop my head off!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

http://www.bacardi.com/Default.aspx?bhcp=1
you may find the necessary medication here caution overdose may result in fun memories, embarrassment and a worse headach.


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

Where is t-man at,I have not seen him around today.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

hahaha...part of the reason i have a headache, supertech...


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

i haven't seen him all day...as far as i know, he's out with a friend right now fishing...


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

oooooh right......fishing.......fishing for what?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

In case of a severe headach or one induced by opposite sex stronger medication may be required to be taken w lemon n salt


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

well got to go....got to take the kids to see harry potter. Hope your headache goes away


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

if headache caused by man take medicine in front of said man in sexy manner but under no circumstances give in to his desires


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

HELLO tryin to make Mousie laugh here. Laughter best medicine no?????


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

IMing RG through AOL...


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> oooooh right......fishing.......fishing for what?


Fishing for me to lop his head off!


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

...and I don't drink, RG...


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

I know what can cure my headache...if someone would like to volunteer to do my homework and take home finals for me!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

I drink, gimme some tequila!! mmmmm... 

I get pretty bad headaches sometimes, it usually means I have spent too much time on the computer.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

RG says it's stress, finals, T...nevermind


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

Poor girl! Just break it down lil by lil and its easier to accomplish and set mini goals and that helps and DONT PROCRASTINATE that is by far my biggest problem!


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Too late on the procrastination!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

I want Tequila damnit!


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey...what is a wet member anyway?


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Did you go get your stuff, MG?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

from my ex? yah, or did you mean the tequila? lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

both - hahaha...so you really got your stuff back, eh?  How did that go?  Did you give him his stuff back?  Is he still trying to talk to you?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Just get rock, randy and var in here and there will be so much whoring that you'll be lucky to get a post in.


Don't forget David and Burner. lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Well why doesn't everyone just come in here and whore out?!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> job for Mousie deliver this guy to my house. i have rest of pic if you need for identification purposes.


Surely you are not serious.  This guy belongs on the cover of International Male. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Well why doesn't everyone just come in here and whore out?!


I just did. lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

That guy belongs in the garbage - he's ugly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Surely you are not serious.  This guy belongs on the cover of International Male. lol


 I don't know he just seems to speak to me ...maybe it was the rest of the pic. Size does matter after all.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I guess to a certain extent that size matters...but the motion is VERY important.  He's still ugly though...I don't care for that hair of his.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

My daughter has the same haircut. Watch it.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I want Tequila damnit!


Here ya go...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, still sending e-mails... it went good, I said in my other thread to ya that it went good cause he wasnt there and I got in and out nice and cleanly.. no on the booze cause I gots none


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

I think he is hot n my eye doctor says my eye sight is perfect.....maybe my eye doctor is gay.... Damn!!!!!


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> My daughter has the same haircut. Watch it.


Well, it's just not my personal preference.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

This really hot guy goes into a pharmacy to buy condoms the horny clerk asks him what size he says "I don't know." She tells him there is a fence out back with 3 holes to go see which is the best fit. She rushes around to the other side of the fence. 
He tries the 1st hole and she gives him a little oral sex... he tries the second and she gives him a little regular sex...he tries the 3rd n she gives him a little anal sex.
He goes back in and says " Forget the condoms I want 8 feet of that fence."


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Homework??????


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him to fish and he will call in sick, sit in a boat, drink beer and fart all day.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> My daughter has the same haircut. Watch it.


Your daughter happens to be a girl too.  This guy is part of the homo mullet brigade. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Why didn't Bill Clinton have an opinion in the Elian Gonzalez case? Cause the shit hit the fan the last time he told someone where to put a cuban.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

What would you call a bodybuilder with a big penis? A beginner


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him to fish and he will call in sick, sit in a boat, drink beer and fart all day.


FINALLY...someone who understands.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> What would you call a bodybuilder with a big penis? A beginner


Careful now.  That joke was born out of either stupidity or ignorance. lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

It wasn't a joke.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> What would you call a bodybuilder with a big penis? A beginner



In reference to Trojanmans question in health section. I just found this joke in Jan 2001 Penthouse so I guess a lot of men must experience shrinkage when lifting.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Your daughter happens to be a girl too.  This guy is part of the homo mullet brigade. lol


my kids Dad is gay seriously. They are wild nasty in bed guess i just have a taste for wild nasty.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Not specifically just when lifting, but when they take supplements and roids it tends to "shrink"


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> It wasn't a joke.


Then definitely ignorance. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> guess i just have a taste for wild nasty.


...and fudge. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

LOL
OMG did you just say that?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

What's the difference betwwen a male blonde and a female blonde? The female has a higher sperm count.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

How would you know BUSTINOUT?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Eww, that one was gross lol.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> How would you know BUSTINOUT?


How would I know what?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

That she likes fudge... lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> LOL
> OMG did you just say that?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> That she likes fudge... lol


She said it herself.  She has a taste for guys that go in through the out door. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

He likes dirty fags not clean ones


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Bustinout of what the closet?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> He likes dirty fags not clean ones


They are all your's gazer.  All your's at night and babysitting for you in the day. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Bustinout of what the closet?


Hey Puta, lets not get personal. lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> How would I know what?


How did you know that gay guys do the wild nasty and like fudge?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

You started it n your ignorance isn't lookin too good on you so cool it.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Lol, wow, you guys are diggin the shyt outta eachother.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

More like poking the shyt outta each other!  hahaha...just kidding


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Lol, BO prolly sending her a PM explaining that he is kidding, he usually does it for me  lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> You started it n your ignorance isn't lookin too good on you so cool it.


Started what gazer?  I just replied to what you yourself said.  I was not looking to take anything you said out of context.  As for the penis shrinkage comments being made, that is plain and simple ignorance.  The penis does not shrink when taking steriod.  Sorry if you felt I was taking personal shots at you.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> How did you know that gay guys do the wild nasty and like fudge?


From gazers post mousie.  I was only commenting on her post.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry, not penis, but the BALLS... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> More like poking the shyt outta each other! hahaha...just kidding


  lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

you can tell from his avatar he is an older dude n I don't blame him for how he feels. he certainly isn't alone. one viewpoint on one subject doesnt completely define a person . If he pms apologies he has a sweet side. Bleh. It's all good.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't forget the brain...hahaha


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Lol, BO prolly sending her a PM explaining that he is kidding, he usually does it for me  lol


FOOK YOU M_G.lol  I just didn't want you getting your little canadian panties in a bunch when someone else dished your shiat back to you. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

LOL Mousie, soo true 

K MG outs.. Have a nice whoring nite guys


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> FOOK YOU M_G.lol I just didn't want you getting your little canadian panties in a bunch when someone else dished your shiat back to you. lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey, no fighting in my thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Started what gazer?  I just replied to what you yourself said.  I was not looking to take anything you said out of context.  As for the penis shrinkage comments being made, that is plain and simple ignorance.  The penis does not shrink when taking steriod.  Sorry if you felt I was taking personal shots at you.


Trojanman asked about shrinkage when working out and I thought that joke would help him know someone else must experience it too for there to be a joke about it.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

You guys better kiss and make out...I mean make up.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you can tell from his avatar he is an older dude n I don't blame him for how he feels. he certainly isn't alone. one viewpoint on one subject doesnt completely define a person . If he pms apologies he has a sweet side. Bleh. It's all good.


Now how can you tell I'm an old guy? Go easy on the old jokes too. lol You don't blame me for how I feel about what...just curious.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> You guys better kiss and make out...I mean make up.


You got a good sense of humor for someone working at DOE. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> LOL Mousie, soo true
> 
> K MG outs.. Have a nice whoring nite guys


Night girlie


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Why thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Cuz you been workin on that back for what? Years you don't get that in one do you? N I am older n had a lot of those feelings myself they were not so easy to change.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Trojanman asked about shrinkage when working out and I thought that joke would help him know someone else must experience it too for there to be a joke about it.


I only commenting because is a comment misconception about sterioids.  Hopefully someday it will die.  But you are right, there are plenty of jokes about it...unfortunately it confirms their ognorance on the subject.  
For what it's worth and so none of you sound ignorant if the conversation ever comes up...the penis cannot shrink becasue of roids.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Well...I'll find out soon enough...so Troj, when are you starting your roids?  hahaha


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Why thank you.


I'ge got great friends in DOE and they all got warped sense' of humor.  Especially the ones working at the WIPP sight in NM. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> I only commenting because is a comment misconception about sterioids.  Hopefully someday it will die.  But you are right, there are plenty of jokes about it...unfortunately it confirms their ognorance on the subject.
> For what it's worth and so none of you sound ignorant if the conversation ever comes up...the penis cannot shrink becasue of roids.


 Trojan man wasn't sayin it permanently shrunk just during an intense workout. I have no clue about the steroids.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Cuz you been workin on that back for what? Years you don't get that in one do you? N I am older n had a lot of those feelings myself they were not so easy to change.


Well, yes you are right, I am older.  as for the pic, that is after about 2 years of training...after nine years of sitting on my arse.  I had a lazy spell. lol  
Again, alot of what feelings?  Not sure if I'm on the same page as you.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Trojan man wasn't sayin it permanently shrunk just during an intense workout. I have no clue about the steroids.


It doesn't even shrink temporarily...unless the shower is super cold


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie, what general area of the country do you work for DOE?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

"Sir may I see your license?" the officer said. "You went through a stop sign."
"Yes" the driver admitted "But I slowed down."
"But you still went through it"
"Yes but I looked both ways n nothing was coming."
"But you didn't come to a complete stop."
"What the hell's the difference?"
"Get out of the car sir."
The man got out and stood by the side of the car.
The policeman then began to hit him on the head with his nightstick.
then he said "Would you like me to slow down or stop?"


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Well, yes you are right, I am older.  as for the pic, that is after about 2 years of training...after nine years of sitting on my arse.  I had a lazy spell. lol
> Again, alot of what feelings?  Not sure if I'm on the same page as you.


To be blunt uh to my belief you said I like shit to me that is not very nice. "fudge packer" what do you think that means. fact is straight men like anal sex too in there is no shit involved.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> "Sir may I see your license?" the officer said. "You went through a stop sign."
> "Yes" the driver admitted "But I slowed down."
> "But you still went through it"
> "Yes but I looked both ways n nothing was coming."
> ...


LOL.  Good stuff.  That question ("What the hell's the difference?") always cracks me up.  IF someone cannot tell, they deserve to be beat...repeatedly and often. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> To be blunt uh to my belief you said I like shit to me that is not very nice. "fudge packer" what do you think that means. fact is straight men like anal sex too in there is no shit involved.


LOL.  No wonder I wasn't on the same page as you.  I was just stating a joke gazer...and it was not directed at you personally at all...only your post.  Many of us old timers with warped senses of humor post like that.  Replying only to the previous post with no other meaning attached.  I gave no thought to it any further than that.  It is not something I devote much thought to anyway.  My opinion on the subject has very little to do with age.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

You guys are funny.  Hey, if anyone is going to be talking about Troj's penis - it'll be me!  Hell, I own it!  hahaha

Anyway, I work in the midwest.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

i put some really funny stuff in a humor thread here somewhere "just for fun" one of the things said if life was fair to men they wouldn't get beer bellies but beer biceps.Another was you'd get money off your speeding ticket for good excuses.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i put some really funny stuff in a humor thread here somewhere "just for fun" one of the things said if life was fair to men they wouldn't get beer bellies but beer biceps.Another was you'd get money off your speeding ticket for good excuses.


Now THAT would be good. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Jokes who has jokes??????


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Anyway, I work in the midwest.


Cool.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

YOU DO - so tell us more more!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

How would a man describe the worst blowjob he ever had? Fantastic.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

A field camera crew was doing  live man on the street interviews about how people felt about using condoms. The reporter stopped a young woman and asked " How do you feel about using condoms?"
Looking into the camera she said " Depends on what's in it for me."


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 6, 2004)

Well ladies...early morning tomorrow.  Thanks for the fun and letting me join in on the whoring.  g'night.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Aw, goodnight BUSTINOUT.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

A Canadian visiting America for the first time buys a pack of condoms for $3.00 
The clerk says That will be $3.15"
The Canadian looks confused and asks what the 15 cents is for
the clerk says "Tax."
The Canadian says "I don't need tacks I'll tie them on"


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

A bill has been introduced in California to make it legal to shoot mimes. Of course you would have to use a silencer.


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> A bill has been introduced in California to make it legal to shoot mimes. Of course you would have to use a silencer.


  Granted, I have a feeling California has some legislation against silencers. California would be a pretty stategic invasion point; Id be kinda like Germany taking France. Lowly armed public, and everyone would expect Florida or Hawii.

Hey, whats the best part of dating twenty-eight year olds?

Theres twenty of them.


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 6, 2004)

(Imma get hurt for this  )

What do 35 battered women have in common?

They dont fcking listen.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Those r sick and really funny keep em comin


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 6, 2004)

Just kidding, of course.(Kind of a bad joke to post in a forum where most of the women could kick my ass)

This thread has become a whoring success! Crongrats mousie  
and GJ RG, You can have my 30% of the post count, youve earned it!


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 6, 2004)

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/p/polishingsvs.jpg

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/d/danger_sign.jpg

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/g/g...zaedit.w492.jpg

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/d/deadvigra.jpg

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/u/urinals.jpg

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/b/besthead.jpg

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/c/caught.jpg

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/a/arsenwm.jpg

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/h/homealone.w492.jpg

http://www.collegehumor.com/img/n/noparking-bmw.w492.jpg
^Thats what you get for blocking a fire hydrant.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Why do they give viagra to the old men in nursing homes? To keep them from rolling out of bed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

"But I was only going a couple of miles over the speed limit", pleaded the big city tourist from the north "couldn't you just give me a warning?"
Whereupon the Texas Ranger took a step back and fired two shots over his head.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

A famous gay cocksman namad Grimm
was known for his buggering vim
When a fairy named Bill 
asked the source of his skill
Grimm replied "I keep fit in a Jim."


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> A famous gay cocksman namad Grimm
> was known for his buggering vim
> When a fairy named Bill
> asked the source of his skill
> Grimm replied "I keep fit in a Jim."


LOL, but.. whats a cocksman?
This one is kind of long

After getting all of Pope John Paul's luggage loaded
into the limo (and he doesn't travel light), the driver notices that the
Pope is still standing on the curb.

"Excuse me, Your Eminence," says the driver, "Would
you please take your seat so we can leave?" "Well, to tell you the truth,"
says the Pope, "they never let me drive at the Vatican, and I'd really
like to drive today."

"I'm sorry but I cannot let you do that. I'd lose my job! What if something should 

happen?" protests the driver, wishing he'd never gone towork that morning. 



"There might be something extra in it for you," says the Pope.

Reluctantly, the driver gets in the back as the Pope climbs in behind the wheel. 

The driver quickly regrets his decision when, after exiting the airport, 

the Supreme Pontiff floors it, accelerating the limo to 105 mph.

"Please slow down, Your Holiness!!!" pleads the worried driver,
but the Pope keeps the pedal to the metal until they hear sirens.
"Oh, my God, I'm gonna lose my license," moans the driver.

Soon a motorcycle cop approaches in the rear view mirror. The Pope pulls over 

and rolls down the window as the cop approaches, but the cop takes one look 

at him, goes back to his motorcycle, and gets on the radio.

"I need to talk to the Chief," he says to the dispatcher. The Chief gets on the radio,

and the cop tells him that he's stopped a limo going a hundred and five.

"So bust him," said the Chief.

"I don't think we want to do that; he's really important," said the cop.

The Chief then asked, "Who ya got there, the Mayor?"

Cop: "Bigger"

Chief: "Governor?"

Cop: "Bigger"

Chief: "President?"

Cop: "Bigger"

"Well, said the Chief, "Who is it?"

Cop: "I think it's God!"

Chief: "What makes you think it is God?"

Cop: "He's got the Pope for a limo driver.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

An overweight blonde goes to her doctor desperate to lose weight. The doctor puts her on a strict diet. "Iwant you to eat regularly for 2 days" he tells her "then skip a day and repeat this cycle for 2 weeks."
when the blonde returned she had lost an nearly 20lbs. "That's amazing!" the doctor says "Did you follow my directions exactly.?
the blonde nods "I tell you though I thought I was going to drop dead on that 3rd day."
"From the hunger you mean?" her doctor asks?
"No from all that skipping."


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

you still awake RG?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

yep


----------



## supertech (Jun 6, 2004)

oh...ok just checking,c-ya tomorrow.get some sleep and try not to dream about me to much


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

k not sleepy though


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Surely you are not serious. This guy belongs on the cover of International Male. lol


That head looks photoshopped on, horrible picture, and he looks like a fruit


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> That head looks photoshopped on, horrible picture, and he looks like a fruit




Uh dude _I_ didn't even look at him close enough to wonder if his head was photoshopped on..... and you do know your young gay men I got the pic off a gay website.....????


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

There must be something to this. When guys post hot chicks the girls on the forum if they say anything are usually cool like Greeky and say "she is hot" "she is beautiful" but when a guys pic is up insecurities are flying everywhere "he looks gay , he's ugly" It would be SO stupid if girls got as catty as some of you guys. "She looks like a lesbian." Jesus how gay is that?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Uh dude _I_ didn't even look at him close enough to wonder if his head was photoshopped on..... and you do know your young gay men I got the pic off a gay website.....????


I work with several gay men, but I would have no idea if he was or not by looking at a picture. If I post a pic of a chick that I want "delivered to my door" you can rest assured I will give it the once over, more than once.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I work with several gay men, but I would have no idea if he was or not by looking at a picture. If I post a pic of a chick that I want "delivered to my door" you can rest assured I will give it the once over, more than once.


I was just trying to make Mousie laugh she was havin a bad day. Oh I gave him the once over but wasn't lookin at his neck. It does look whiter than normal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> My daughter has the same haircut. Watch it.


 
On a GIRL it would look good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> so I guess a lot of men must experience shrinkage when lifting.


No, it's just that all the other body parts get larger, so in comparison ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> On a GIRL it would look good.


I was nervous about it but it ended up really cute her pic is in my gallery anything would be cute on her.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> There must be something to this. When guys post hot chicks the girls on the forum if they say anything are usually cool like Greeky and say "she is hot" "she is beautiful" but when a guys pic is up insecurities are flying everywhere "he looks gay , he's ugly" It would be SO stupid if girls got as catty as some of you guys. "She looks like a lesbian." Jesus how gay is that?


Okay it took me 15 minutes of reading to get caught up... and we're still talking about that gay pic!! LOL

Hey I see nothing wrong with "she looks like a lesbian"..


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2004)

I remember when I was 12 or 13 my mom telling me if I kept lifting weights and looking like those guys in the magazines my dick would shrink...  I didn't lift weights for a while, at least not until I felt comfortable enough about losing some size. It worked out fine


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

Maybe they just look smaller on a big muscley guy than a scrawny guy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> No, it's just that all the other body parts get larger, so in comparison ...


okay so what I said CaptainDeadlift  knew already .. That's what happens when you don't do your catch up reading


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Okay it took me 15 minutes of reading to get caught up...


No kidding.  A half day away from this thread, and I think I could have read War and Peace in less time.  Of course, I couldn't skip past all those good jokes.  Is there such a thing as a bad blowjob?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

These twin guys joined the services. It happened that one got a physical right after the other. The doctor while examining the 2nd twin said "You and your brother have unusually large penises, you must get that from your father."
"No the twin said, our mother."
The doctor looked confused and the twin continued "poor mama only had one arm but at bath time she got us in and out of the tub best she could."


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2004)

It's time to shower and go eat dinner.  See all you whores, er, I mean wonderful people later.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I remember when I was 12 or 13 my mom telling me if I kept lifting weights and looking like those guys in the magazines my dick would shrink...  I didn't lift weights for a while, at least not until I felt comfortable enough about losing some size. It worked out fine



Yes, I can see that.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Yes, I can see that.


LOL!!!


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Did everyone miss me last night?!  Sorry I had to cut out...Troj was "calling" me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

You happy Mousie? Fun fun Rock n Roll highschool  a little loud Ramones you can't be sad...


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes I am happy RG.  Troj and I had some fun last night.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

Then I am happy too:bounce:


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> There must be something to this. When guys post hot chicks the girls on the forum if they say anything are usually cool like Greeky and say "she is hot" "she is beautiful" but when a guys pic is up insecurities are flying everywhere "he looks gay , he's ugly" It would be SO stupid if girls got as catty as some of you guys. "She looks like a lesbian." Jesus how gay is that?


If he has a great physique and does not have a mullet, I will gladly say he looks good.  That was just not the case this time. lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Okay, enough about the mullet guy...there just isn't enough room in my thread to be talking about the mullet guy!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

it's not a  mullet it's a punk cut . sorry . I still would hit it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

Che' is kinda hot


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't care for guys with long hair.  And I need a guy that is built...can't have no scrawny guy.

Speaking of built guys...I get to see Troj soon!  Yeah!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

wuu wuu


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

He is ugly...butt ugly at that!


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh...now he's a winner!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

BO is that you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Too scruffy, too big, NEXT!

Women are prettier to look at


----------



## Var (Jun 7, 2004)

Damn...half nekid dudes in this thread.  I must have taken a wrong turn somewhere.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

oo rough me up Daddy


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

i always liked the Tarzan type.


----------



## Var (Jun 7, 2004)

I used to have hair down to may ass (early 90's), but I got more chicks after I cut it all off.


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Ah...love the warrior-type guys...


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey RG, got a pic of Vin Diesel?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

ooo my turn to rough Daddy up.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

is naked vin ok    uh sure it is hang on


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

lol, thats funny i was just looking for a good pic of him to post, he is sooo hot!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

funny caption, MORE VIN PICS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Is that really him?  It almost looks fake.


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

as RG likes to say, wuu wuu


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

i think it is cuz he was all hot 4 mariah carey n she did that sexy little santa outfit video at about the same time


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Too bad I'm not Mariah Carey.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

hey show Arnold the love the man looks good.


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh...


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

wuu wuuuuuuu


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

LoL, are those his pimp pajamas?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

fisherman r hot?????







trojanman????


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

i win mine is hottest


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Who cares...they're going to be on the floor in a few seconds!!!


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

TrojanMan is definitely hot...but we're talking about Vin Diesel here!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

the 1st man to give me the big OH ...





so what if i was alone


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Speaking of TrojanMan...I have to leave soon to meet him at his house.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

vin


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

What about Vin?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> BO is that you?


No way hon. Now THAT'S a back. Da'am.  That is one big mofo.


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh, RG...where did you get that last pic?!?!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Bleh, I find the one of him flexing more attractive than that. For some reason I dont like his relaxed look too good lol.. not too thumb up eye candy.


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Which one, MG?  Arnold or Vin?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

I luv his deep sexi voice tho, makes me melt.. ugggghhhhh..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

The last one with Vin.


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

I fell in love with Vin when I first saw him in Pitch Black.  My best friend and I basically creamed our pants watching that movie...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Yea, he is super sexy in that one, the ex owned it so I watched a few times lol.


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

I think I gotta order me some posters of the boy...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Lol, mm, put em on your ceiling, have fun at nite or something.. 

Anyway, tired as hell, I am off for now, talk to ya tomorrow Mousie


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Adios MG...where in the heck is RG?


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey, maybe I should change my username to vingazer...hahaha


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Okay, I guess I better go wake up TrojanMan so that we can get our asses to the gym...


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Ya know...no one told me what it means to be a "Wet Member".


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Ya know...no one told me what it means to be a "Wet Member".


It means.... you are pornal... you are horny most of the time and in constant need of changing your thong!!


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Hahaha...I need to become a Wet Member...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31752&highlight=hard+member


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

I guess I would need an avatar first, huh?!  Hahaha.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

Yup.  PM Vieope, and he can add the necissary txt.


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I guess I have to wait a few months then...hahaha.  For now, I'll just be a closet Wet Member.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> In case of a severe headach or one induced by opposite sex stronger medication may be required to be taken w lemon n salt



_Where _did I say this was dog medicine?


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't think that I even want to know where you got that from!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh Rock you did it!!  That is a really cool pic of Vin!!  Makes you want to caress the body all the way down to the pants then undo them and run your fingers over the rest of him... mmmmmmmmmmm.... that would be gooooood


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

ok..speak for yourself...I'd like to work out w/ the guy..but as for the caressing and such..think I'll pass....


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm sorry - yes I should speak for myself - well ok, that's the thought that went through my mind when I saw the picture.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Did everyone miss me last night?! Sorry I had to cut out...Troj was "calling" me.


is that all it takes?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> I'm sorry - yes I should speak for myself - well ok, that's the thought that went through my mind when I saw the picture.


well, I dont look nor feel anything like him..but feel free to use me as an alternative...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2004)

You're slipping here, people. It's been over an hour since anyone has whored this thread.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

hey look! its:
CAPTAIN D E E E E A A A A A D lift! to the rescue!
(that was my imitation of captain caveman with your name..pretty impressive, eh?)


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry!  I've just got done finishing a take home final that was due today.  I still have 1 more class to go - everything is due on Friday.  Any help is much appreciated - only if you know JAVA.

I wouldn't mind taking some time for a Vin Diesel break...  :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

sorry, I don't have any class...hey.....
 

java- graphic programming. there ya go. any help?


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

nope...that doesn't help...i could use some help catching up on my programming projects and the take home final project...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2004)

Since we're doing imitations, this is my imitation of someone saying good night and going to sleep.      Later.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> nope...that doesn't help...i could use some help catching up on my programming projects and the take home final project...


I almost didn't finish college 'cause of programming. Some people can, some can't. I know my limits..

Good luck!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Since we're doing imitations, this is my imitation of someone saying good night and going to sleep.    Later.


later, CDL! dam..just watching the yawning smilie..I almost needed to yawn....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay Mousie hot guys coming up well I will try my best anyway you people r so picky ....


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Frank Sepe!!!

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

what hot guys? Where are they coming from? why don't I understand this post?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry I took so long I was trying to find one the guys won't complain about n I think I did... u ready?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

who ready? for what?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Geez... SCB... Sticky cum board.. incomming!!


Prolly wont be a reply, he will be busy


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

wow!
who are they..how do I get to get wedged in between them?


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Ew...delete that crap.  I don't want to see that.  And I especially don't want that in my thread!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Ew...delete that crap. I don't want to see that. And I especially don't want that in my thread!


well...u don't have any of you..so they will have to do..

shift change! GOTTA GO!
C-YA NEXT WEEK!


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

What is this?  Everyone knows that I haven't posted pictures of myself?!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

as the saying goes: 
you dont have to be the head cahsier at wal-mart to figure that one out..


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Aw, that's not nice.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

new way to whore i put up pic you say who they are


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

1?
2 Flex
3 Ron


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

I was wondering what the hell happened to everyone...it's about d*** time...I've been waiting for you to post a pic.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Keep em coming...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

easy girls she is a bb too


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

I would like to train with her... I bet I could get one hell of a pump!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

sorry fitness model - no sex discrimination allowed


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jun 8, 2004)

Suddenly this thread has improved.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

hey look at all our guys pumpin iron


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

WTF?!  I don't want pics of women in my thread!


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Here, this is better...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

link for guys to look at girlies mousie said only sexy guys allowed here

http://www.gymaddiction.com/gallery/female/index.html


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

and kitties too...not the kind you're thinking...


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

What a cutie...


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Aw, how cute!


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Aw...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

Frank Zane 1978 hubba hubba


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

African bodybuilder Issa A. Tiati


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

what is this?  no one likes my pics of kitties?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

if you will notice ... the whores jumped ship when you said no girlies....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)

check this dude out this is a great body not the helium pumped up the ass look but a nice smooth look yummy.

http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/img.js...j.jpg&query=bodybuilders&page=5&filter=&site=

more pics at link 











Simi Tufunga


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

oh well, at least i'm having fun


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Fine - will this cheer you guys up?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## mousie (Jun 9, 2004)

What is this?!  I leave for 14 hours and no one has posted to my thread!  You guys and gals better start whoring out my thread!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 9, 2004)

Whor.........whor...........whor..............whor................whor..............whor..........whro..............whro


















How's that?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

ok now slap my ass at the same time.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 9, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmm... what kind of trouble can we get into today mousie?

My day is going by so fast


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> What is this?! I leave for 14 hours and no one has posted to my thread! You guys and gals better start whoring out my thread!


Some of us have jobs, you know!  And we like to eat, too.  An even workout once in a while.   

So now that I'm here, what shall we talk about?    I think we need more pictures of naked women.  RG, you must have a 200 GB hard disk for all those pictures you have.


----------



## mousie (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a job too!  I'm just finishing up with my finals!  So, I don't go back to work full time until next week.  I actually had to force myself to go into work this morning for a few hours...that was a killer!  Everyone was bothering me with their problems.  Blah!

You can whore about anything.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ok now slap my ass at the same time.


Have I told you yet that I'm in lust with you?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh wow I smell a 3-some coming - Rock he could be asking for big trouble


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 9, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Some of us have jobs, you know! And we like to eat, too. An even workout once in a while.


I agree!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 9, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> Oh wow I smell a 3-some coming - Rock he could be asking for big trouble


Trouble?  Oh hell yes!!!


----------



## mousie (Jun 9, 2004)

I think I'll just stand on the sideline and watch...


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 9, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I think I'll just stand on the sideline and watch...


That's fine but it'll cost ya' $50.


----------



## mousie (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah right - this is MY thread.  I'm VIP baby!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 9, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Yeah right - this is MY thread. I'm VIP baby!


That's why I gave you the VIP rate.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2004)

oh my god.  I just step into this thread and see the top few posts.  WHAT THE HEL IS GOIng ON AROUND HERE???


----------



## mousie (Jun 9, 2004)

Wouldn't YOU like to know?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> That's fine but it'll cost ya' $50.


$50? PB was right you are old... wuu wuu = experienced.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 9, 2004)

WOW!!!!  We got lots of new whores in here.  And a lot alot better pics too. lol  I'm liking you better all the time gazer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

thankies


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

hi mousie I'll be spendin the day here between bursts of housework all those pics of girls in my thread really make me wanna bust ass excercising but BORING need some hot men and some funny heard this is the place to find both


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

This guy is just about perfect....


----------



## supertech (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey what are you doing here posting pics of guys RG, go back and post more girls in the other thread


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Sorry but the girls just make me want to exercise these pics make me want to....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Any Brad fans here?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Travis Fimmel aka Tarzan


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Sorry gotta love the jungle man.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

A Mapplethorpe nude


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

More Mapplethorpe


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

One of my fav Mapplethorpes


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

And lastly another favorite


----------



## mousie (Jun 10, 2004)

Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> One of my fav Mapplethorpes


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey Rock - you up to the usual? - finding cool pics on the web... good for you girl!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 10, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> That's fine but it'll cost ya' $50.


Cute   

I agree they can pay to watch!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

ha ha see my reply to GR81's question


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 10, 2004)

More pics of Vin!!  It's funny that these are coming up now, on TV there are a few movies with him in them.  I watched Pitch Black last night.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ha ha see my reply to GR81's question


No I didn't see it - I did look but I must have missed it, how far back do I have to go?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

just did it


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> One of my fav Mapplethorpes


Uh I hate Lee jeans, The commercials are just plain stupid.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Uh I hate Lee jeans, The commercials are just plain stupid.


Dis one aint, I likes tha "advertisement"


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 11, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> This guy is just about perfect....


Agreed.  Great build.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 11, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Travis Fimmel aka Tarzan


A few abs, but very little else.


----------



## Shae (Jun 11, 2004)

*KNOCK...KNOCK* I believe you forgot this sexy beast.


----------



## mousie (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey everyone!  The Mousie is back!  All of my finals are done!  Now I can relax and, at the same time, focus on myself!

RG - you see those pics above?!


----------



## Shae (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah Maricia! See hunky man.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes I'm really a wet member now DAMN


----------



## mousie (Jun 12, 2004)

How about we get more pics of guys?  Eh?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 12, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> How about we get more pics of guys?  Eh?



nahhh.  Just girls will be fine.


----------



## Shae (Jun 12, 2004)

*I dunno but there is somthing about this guy that just makes me hot.*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

Shae will you stop postin pics of my ex


----------



## Shae (Jun 12, 2004)

My number 2 man I wanna sleep with.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

more more


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 12, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> My number 2 man I wanna sleep with.


He's supposed to be coming here to Phoenix at the biginning of July for a book signing or something.


----------



## Shae (Jun 12, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> He's supposed to be coming here to Phoenix at the biginning of July for a book signing or something.


*Dude, tell me your kidding. You are talking about the other love of my life besides Dwayne Johnson! Realy, is he really comming? I am gonna flip if he is!*


----------



## supertech (Jun 12, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> *Dude, tell me your kidding. You are talking about the other love of my life besides Dwayne Johnson! Realy, is he really comming? I am gonna flip if he is!*


Whos the girl in your signature?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

The singer for evanescence I thought it was shae but it isn't


----------



## supertech (Jun 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> The singer for evanescence I thought it was shae but it isn't


Oh ok.... TY


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 12, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> *Dude, tell me your kidding. You are talking about the other love of my life besides Dwayne Johnson! Realy, is he really comming? I am gonna flip if he is!*


PSYCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shae (Jun 13, 2004)

Mr. Daville, he is ready for a close up.


----------



## mousie (Jun 13, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> nahhh. Just girls will be fine.


Hey, this is my thread!  All of these pics are for all of the women out there.  We need something to look at too to be entertained!


----------



## mousie (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey, has anyone seen Adela Garcia-Friedmansky's husband, Brian?  He is hot.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 14, 2004)

Gimme a pic for proof.. and who the heck is that goofy long haired dood? lol

Whats this Brian??


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

He definitely looks much hotter in person.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Who is in that picture??


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Aw crap, the small one will have to do for now.  TrojanMan's computer doesn't have any editing software so that I can make the larger pic smaller.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who is in that picture??


.


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Read a few posts above...duh.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Adela Garcia-Friedmansky's husband, Brian?


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Correctamundo!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Its correctamoondo!  Would it have been so hard for you to post that?


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Would it have been so hard for you to read a couple posts above?!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes.  I dont read too much, because the guys in here freak me out


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

What do you mean they freak you out?  Hey, and you were supposed to post some pics of yourself.  So you better get to it!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

My home computer is not set up on the internet yet. I had the harddrive re-formatted last week, and I am waiting to see if I can get DSL in my area. If not, then I will have to go back to 56k. They said it would take 15 days to test my line, and that was Saturday, sorry.

I just dont like to look at half naked men, so I skim a lot


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Then how are you getting internet access right now?!

And I don't like to look at half naked women.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Women are more appealing to the eye.  You have to agree.  The curvature just flows so "nicely" 

I am at work.


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

That's not very smart...looking at nudity while on the job.  You know they watch you, right?

Sorry, but I rather check out guys...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah I checked out of this thread a long time ago! ha ha


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Im in IT, and the server sits right here next to me. I can cover my footprints 

Besides, who said I was looking at nudity?


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay, well I'm outta here.  I gotta go to the gym...and I have to talk to my boss.

Get this, folks...I took a couple weeks off from my 2nd job at the gym for school (end of term).  Well, last Tuesday (a day that I was supposed to work), I came in to work out.  The girl who I work with saw me and got upset.  How freakin retarded is that?  Just because I take off of work for school doesn't mean that I can't go to the gym!  The assistant manager talked to me last Friday about it...but I'm going to go up there and have a little word with my manager.  This is bs.  She's just upset because she's in her late 30's and being a night janitor making $8.50/hr is her only job.  She's just jealous that I have a real job and I go to grad school.  I just think it's really retarded.  It's not like I was bs'ing around and just taking off for the hell of it.  I actually had a final due last Tuesday - and what better way to relieve stress than to come in and work out.  So f*** her.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

tell tha bitch she needs to go to the gym herself and stpo worrying about what you are doin! theres one at every place of work I guess..


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Well you know what...whether or not I am an employee there...I was a member before I started there.  So, I would've come in to work out anyway.  And you know what, they let us work out while we're working anyway!  But what pisses me off is because a couple times on my days off, I have come in, and while working out, I would help clean up the free weight area while I'm working out.  This one time last week, I cleaned up the entire weight rack and most of the weight trees!


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh, and she's known for complaining about EVERYTHING.  She's known for ratting on people, talking s***, and complaining that someone asked her to do something that isn't in her job description.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

take out your aggression in your WO. I know how it is, you can't even worry about people like that cuz they are gonna trip about anything. have a great WO then


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Okay, well I'm outta here.  I gotta go to the gym...and I have to talk to my boss.
> 
> Get this, folks...I took a couple weeks off from my 2nd job at the gym for school (end of term).  Well, last Tuesday (a day that I was supposed to work), I came in to work out.  The girl who I work with saw me and got upset.  How freakin retarded is that?  Just because I take off of work for school doesn't mean that I can't go to the gym!  The assistant manager talked to me last Friday about it...but I'm going to go up there and have a little word with my manager.  This is bs.  She's just upset because she's in her late 30's and being a night janitor making $8.50/hr is her only job.  She's just jealous that I have a real job and I go to grad school.  I just think it's really retarded.  It's not like I was bs'ing around and just taking off for the hell of it.  I actually had a final due last Tuesday - and what better way to relieve stress than to come in and work out.  So f*** her.



yeah fuck her tell her Mousies girlz are gonna have to kick her ass if she fucks with mousie.


----------



## mousie (Jun 16, 2004)

I guess this woman is 48/49 years old - but she definitely doesn't look it.  I talked to the department head yesterday, and he said not to worry about it.  He said that basically this lady is jealous of me (because I work 2 jobs and go to school) and this is the best job that she can get.  So she has a lot of issues.


----------



## Shae (Jun 17, 2004)

*Randy Orton: one of WWE's bad boys*


----------



## Shae (Jun 17, 2004)

*Another WWE bad boy: Bautista*


----------



## mousie (Jun 17, 2004)

Wish me luck tomorrow at the doctor - I'm getting a skin biopsy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

luck!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Wish me luck tomorrow at the doctor - I'm getting a skin biopsy.



it'll be fine mousie. see my sunspot baby pic in PB's journal? I've had a few it's not bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you are okay.


----------



## mousie (Jun 18, 2004)

It's more like a growth - not a spot.  At first when I saw it, I thought it was a pimple (on my back).  Well, it just never went away - and now it looks like a scar on my back.  And worse yet, it's next to a mole.  I'm really scared to go get this done today.  I've had a skin biopsy done before, but that was for a mole that I WANTED to get removed...not because I thought I had skin cancer.  So, I guess we'll see.

Wish me luck - cause I need it.


----------



## mousie (Jun 18, 2004)

Woohoo!  Just found out that I got B's in the 2 classes I took this past term!  Or as RG and MG like to say "Wuu Wuu"!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow great job.


----------



## mousie (Jun 19, 2004)

Well everything went okay at the doctor's office yesterday.  I was nervous because over the past year, I've started to become afraid of needles.  I don't know why because I've always been okay with needles.  Oh well.  Anyway, my doc gave me a shot of novacaine in 2 places by my mole.  Let me tell you, I was gripping that table when she gave me those shots!!!   But thank God for those shots because I didn't feel her cutting to remove the mole and then stitching me back up.  

The cut looks pretty bad.  Thankfully, TrojanMan has offered to change my gauze pad and put Neosporin on my cut.    I can't really do much with my right arm (the mole was on my right shoulder blade), so no working out for me for a while.  I go back in a week and a half to have the stitches removed.  I should find out next week or early the following of what my results are.


----------



## Shae (Jun 19, 2004)

This man can do it. Frontman of the Rock-n-roll band Fozzy and a WWE superstar. 


















Chris Jericho aka: Mongoose Mcqueen


----------



## Shae (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## david (Jun 19, 2004)

You don't like wrestling by any chance, do you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

I wanna wrestle The Rock (naked n lots of baby oil would be involved).


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

Or in jeans damn he "rocks" a pair of jeans ..... n the me unzipping them part would be fun.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

oooo Barbarians


----------



## gr81 (Jun 19, 2004)

who else here thinks that Chris Jericho has gyno?? lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

Is that when guys grow boobs or what?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## david (Jun 19, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I wanna wrestle The Rock (naked n lots of baby oil would be involved).


I barely see any wrestling moves if you two every squared off.  However, I do see some various type of pinning predictions!  Problem there is Rockg, is that your shoulders would never be pinned to the mat because you would be squirming around too much due to orgasmic pleasures!  Agreed?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 19, 2004)

its too bad that the rock is hella smaller and softer then he used to be in his WWF days. he used to have some impressive size to him


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

played around with a morphe program n got this eh eh eh.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

I think he had to get smaller for films.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I barely see any wrestling moves if you two every squared off.  However, I do see some various type of pinning predictions!  Problem there is Rockg, is that your shoulders would never be pinned to the mat because you would be squirming around too much due to orgasmic pleasures!  Agreed?




agreed


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.thepartypad.com/music/Wyclef Jean & The Rock - It Doesn't Matter.mp3

It Doesn't Matter .... crank it!!!!


----------



## Shae (Jun 19, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> You don't like wrestling by any chance, do you?


Damn skippy I do.  And I watch it for 3 reasons: Rock, HBK, and......uh....well those are my only two reasons.


----------



## Shae (Jun 19, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> played around with a morphe program n got this eh eh eh.


 
*wines* I WAS SUPPOSED TO GIVE HIM AN ORAL NEXT!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## mousie (Jun 20, 2004)

WTF - you can see Arnold's cock!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> WTF - you can see Arnold's cock!


Prince posted it 1st in Arnold BB pic request thread. don't freak out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

Actually this is the pic Prince posted


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## mousie (Jun 20, 2004)

I wasn't freaking out...I just couldn't believe my eyes!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

why causa the size ha ha


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

okay yeah this is a comedy skit but damn look at the Rock n Roll motion of Mr. Peepers on the left there.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

btw Mr Peepers is The Rock.


----------



## supertech (Jun 21, 2004)

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/diesel1.wmv


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

aaaw he's such a cutie.


----------



## Shae (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


I allways love that one. I allways dream of being at the receiving end of that sexual pleasure.


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

*KNOCK KNOCK* YO! MARCIA!!! This is what you missed on Raw last night.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes but I got a live blow by by blow report from my girl Shae, thank you it was fun. He is so funny look at that look on his face in the 1st one you just know he's ready to talk some shit... Nice arms Big Daddy. And WHO was lookin at The Rock's strudel? I'm gonna have to have a talk with that girl.


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey, I had to give out the visual. Visuals are allways good.


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

By the way, it was Trish Stratus who was lookin at the people's package.  And he said to ol' Tyson Tomko that he is awsome on "Queer Eye For a Straight Guy."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

I think The Rock would be awesome on....uh ME!!!!!


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I think The Rock would be awesome on....uh ME!!!!!


 Oh man. How in the blue hell did I know you were gonna say that?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

I am so obvious.


----------



## mousie (Jun 22, 2004)

Come on...keep whoring out my thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

hey mousie is that kitty in your avatar after Brittney? I wish I could be whoring I'm on hold w dell waiting to get directions to download n reinstall a friends operating system after some jackass erased it. The Peppermint Schnapps is helping.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

Fuq me hard!!!!! can't even download what I need to fix her pc. SO let's go look for sexy men warning judgement may be impaired by alcohol n loud music....


----------



## mousie (Jun 23, 2004)

And no, that's not my kitty in the picture.  I wish it was...let's see, who would my kitty be aiming at?  Hmmm...any ideas?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2004)

msn!!!! they keep going down n ruining all my online fun


----------



## mousie (Jun 24, 2004)

Has anyone seen MG around lately?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

no :\


----------



## mousie (Jun 24, 2004)

Have you guys missed me?!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> no :\


.


----------



## mousie (Jun 24, 2004)

aw, now that's messed up.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> aw, now that's messed up.


all you ever do is make fun of my age

in virtually everypost....seriously go look at your recent post that had anything to do with me and you'll see something about age...for no reason either, its not like i can or want to help it.....


Be nice you old rat, and maybe your pressence will be more appreciated


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2004)

This looks like one of the forum hotties tell me who...






by Luis Royo


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> This looks like one of the forum hotties tell me who...


aw shucks....



but seriously im not sure? your not talkin about mousie's bf are you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2004)

uh, no


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 25, 2004)

is it supposed to look like the *cough*gay*cough* rock?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2004)

uh. no, n that's a nasty hairball you have


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2004)

the ladies are supposed to guess. geeze


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

These pics remind me of the days when a young girlie heart is beating for a hot handsome prince.... click on thumbnail . Luis Royo of course. n looks like the aforementioned hottie.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

More Luis Royo






who's for heating up this thread a little????


----------



## Shae (Jun 26, 2004)

This is for RG. I will try to make my birthday a happy one.  Plus, those cartoons do not compare to this baby!








Are you hot yet? 








I am not through yet baby!!!








Let me know when to stop.


----------



## Shae (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Jun 26, 2004)

Excuse me peeps, I am gonna jump in the pic right now and ride "Big Fella" if ya smell what I'm cookin.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah baaybeee. Big Daddy is always good. Where did you find the top pics? Awesome.


----------



## mousie (Jun 26, 2004)

What's with the one of him sticking up his pinky finger?

Props to Shae for posting those pics!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't know maybe he knows he could wrap me around it.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 26, 2004)

hey Rocky, I happened to come across some WWE raw eth other day which I never watch anymore and your boy made a comeback to the ring for the first time in a while. He looks like he lost so much muscle mass since back when he was seriously wrestling! its too bad.. it was cool to see him back there again thou.. thought i'd let ya know


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

To the ring? Was he wrestling or was it when he was talking trash n the cops threw him out in Miami? Shae was givin me blow by blow of that on yahoo it was funny. He kicked someones butt that night but not in a match. He still looks damn good. I don't like him too blown up like somebody pumped helium up his ass.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 26, 2004)

yeah that was it, it was stupid when they threw him out, wrestlin has gotten muhc stupider, if thats possible. He didnt even come out in his "Rock" persona either?! he was just kickin it like he was the movie star rock and not the rock of old. its all good thou. I think he looked much better back in the day, he is kinda soft and defn lighter, but hey thats me I guess.. helium huh.. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

The helium pumped up his ass thing was in GQ. When he's all huge he walks like he just finished a killer leg work out. I like him better built for speed. He looks good soft. I just hope the sideburns don't make a comeback.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

Luis Royo


----------



## Shae (Jun 26, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> What's with the one of him sticking up his pinky finger?
> 
> Props to Shae for posting those pics!


I allways know where the hot ones are. I usualy get them from a bunch of The Rock fan sites.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

It sucks that D.J. has that rockin tribal n it's always covered up. it's huge now n must have been real fun around the nipple ouch. let's try n find some recent skin.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Jun 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


Hey, and it makes him a real bad boy! *evil grin*


----------



## supertech (Jun 27, 2004)

This is the condom I use ladies.


----------



## Shae (Jun 27, 2004)

Here is a slice of heaven!




credit:Eni from DJO


----------



## mousie (Jun 28, 2004)

What about pics of Johnny Depp or Stephen Dorff?


----------



## mousie (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh, BTW, I got my 5 stitches out, and got my test results back.  It was all benign - turns out that the growth was actually harmless fibrous tissue called dermatofibroma.


----------



## Shae (Jul 2, 2004)

Pure perfection.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2004)

ooh that is always stimulating


----------



## Shae (Jul 2, 2004)

DJO gets the credit!


----------



## Shae (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey, this is some of Astrid's work. I think I like them a lot!  

*Astrid*













*



*


----------



## Shae (Jul 4, 2004)

More from Astrid!


----------



## Shae (Jul 4, 2004)

Astrid


----------



## Shae (Jul 4, 2004)

Eni's work: Notice that she has a facination for angels.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2004)

cool but I can't see the 1st two.


----------



## mousie (Sep 18, 2004)

Has anyone missed me?!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 18, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Has anyone missed me?!



Where ya been?


----------



## mousie (Sep 19, 2004)

Basically, I've been working.  I started a new job a couple of weeks ago.  No more internship for me!  I'm just wondering if anyone has missed me...


----------



## marni (Nov 30, 2005)

*Still in shock*

[You are still as beautiful now as you were 10 yrs ago. I'm so happy for you. I'm still in shock looking at the photos. I even showed Tyrone. I would love to see you in person. Wishing you a merry xmas and best wishes for the new year. I would love to hear your voice. It looks like your dream came true. All  my love Marni        http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/img.js...j.jpg&query=bodybuilders&page=5&filter=&site=

more pics at link 











Simi Tufunga[/QUOTE]


----------



## MyK (Nov 30, 2005)

wtf


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2005)

That was the gayest post ever.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 30, 2005)

How did you get over here?  Are you a Russian?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That was the gayest post ever.


really? Even more gay than anything in this thread:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41849


----------



## MyK (Nov 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? Even more gay than anything in this thread:
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41849


yes!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

that's pretty dam gay!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

..so u see?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2005)

I See


----------



## mousie (Nov 30, 2005)

WTF is going on with my thread?!  No gay pics!


----------



## silencer (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 1, 2005)

mousie said:
			
		

> WTF is going on with my thread?!  No gay pics!




I:


----------



## mousie (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that's funny


----------

